# Marshall JMP-1



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I guess we could say that rack systems are not in vogue much anymore but does anyone still have a Marshall JMP-1? 

I used to have one and they were pretty good units matched up with a nice power amp. Funny thing is you dont see a lot of these for sale and neither do you see any of the nice Marshall power amps up that often. So either people have hung on to them or they are completely purged out of the system now. Odd.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

You can get some on the 'bay sometine. But they are rare, expensive and really popular amoung the Smashing Pumpkins/Billy Corgan fans. He uses this unit for his live sound.
There's a compagny on the net that mod them to add some power to it.
Seems like a good little best!


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I used one with a Rocktron Pirhana in a 2-preamp setup when I was using rack gear back in the day... I had a Peavey midi router that I used to switch between them, a Peavey Valverb and some other rack effects gear running after and used a Peavey Classic 50/50 or (later) a Mesa 20/20 power amp in a 8-space rack... God, that thing weighed a ton! Anyway, the Pirhana was capable of some incredible saturation tones, but the Marshall JMP1 was my favorite preamp and I often regret selling it when I let all that rack stuff go... I'd be happy to have a JMP1 with a Mesa 20/20 and a TC Electronics G-Major as a rig today - there's a wide range of classic tones to be found in that preamp...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jimi D said:


> I used one with a Rocktron Pirhana in a 2-preamp setup when I was using rack gear back in the day... I had a Peavey midi router that I used to switch between them, a Peavey Valverb and some other rack effects gear running after and used a Peavey Classic 50/50 or (later) a Mesa 20/20 power amp in a 8-space rack... God, that thing weighed a ton! Anyway, the Pirhana was capable of some incredible saturation tones, but the Marshall JMP1 was my favorite preamp and I often regret selling it when I let all that rack stuff go... I'd be happy to have a JMP1 with a Mesa 20/20 and a TC Electronics G-Major as a rig today - there's a wide range of classic tones to be found in that preamp...


Yes, when I had mine I ran it fairly lean as well. I had an old Marshall Power amp for a bit, then a single rack space Marshall 8008 that was fine. Then I had a Rockman Chorus/Delay, Echo and EQ and Smart Gate. So fit nicely in a compact 4 space rack case. Portable and not too heavy. That set-up would be fine right now. But hard to find any of those units now. Once again, should have kept what I had.


----------



## JimiGuy7 (Jan 10, 2008)

I tried, for quite some time, to get my hands on a power amp and a JMP-1 but to no avail. The other guitar player in our band, has one and I fell in love with it the minute I played it. He loves the JMP-1. I think it is one of the most versatile pre-amps I have ever played.


----------

